# 2 related questions please



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I had a beastly fall yesterday and hurt my ankle. I was with Barney and his brother Alfie and Alfie's mum, Bundle. I couldn't carry on the walk so stumbled home while Bundle (Chrissie) tried to walk both pups (10 months old today!) but Barney cried and kept looking for me so Bundle had to bring him back as he was distressed and likely to run after me if she had let him off the lead.

After a couple of hours in A&E and an xray which showed something ligament related, I cant walk Barney today, yet don't like the fact he is so attached to me (and vice versa..) that he can't happily be left with anyone else. So my 2 related questions are, how can I get him (and me) used to him being with someone else he knows very well, particularly with my impending move coming up (though despite Feb 12th being named as completion day, we've not exchanged yet ) and are there alternatives I can do with him while I rest my foot at home, and yet let him do some indoor activities to release his energy?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ouch! Poor you. Just what you don't need two weeks before you are moving. Barney will cope, I'd try not to worry too much. He'll definitely need someone who will be willing to keep him on lead though, I wouldn't trust him not to bolt otherwise. Indoor couch games we play are fetch, bubble popping, tug and directional obedience games. With any luck you will be able to teach him to make and bring you a cup of tea.  I hope your ankle heals quickly. Will you able to drive? The fenced dog park might be an option as would indoor dog playgrounds if you have any of those there?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh poor you. I hope it gets better quickly. Maggie likes to find little treats hidden around the room and loves chasing her motorized car; playing fetch and tug. Another game you could play with Barney; get a muffin tin and put a treat in one of the cups, then put a ball on each of the cups. Sit back and watch him find the treat.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you both. 
He seems quite happy to flop on me as I flop on the couch, he doesn't seem as desperate to go out as I thought he might be, but I will try those games. It would be useful if he could make me a cup of tea.... I'll try that one!

I can't drive at the moment Fairlie; I can hardly walk and going up stairs is a nightmare. I'm going up sideways much to Barney's confusion! If I'd already moved into the flat it would have been much easier!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Thank you both.
> He seems quite happy to flop on me as I flop on the couch, he doesn't seem as desperate to go out as I thought he might be, but I will try those games. It would be useful if he could make me a cup of tea.... I'll try that one!
> 
> I can't drive at the moment Fairlie; I can hardly walk and going up stairs is a nightmare. I'm going up sideways much to Barney's confusion! If I'd already moved into the flat it would have been much easier!


I'm sure barney is more than happy as long as he's by your side or on your head 
If you had moved then Lucy would have been more than willing to have walked barney. Living just down the road would have been ideal, also she's a real animal lover so I'm sure barney would take to her just fine.
On another positive she's also very good at looking after the elderly as well as a carer for profoundly disabled people . So she could have looked after you 😉 X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

hahaha!!! 
I should maybe meet Lucy and she could meet Barney - she could be very useful if and when I ever bloody move! 

Oh nice, Barney just threw up next to me....

xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh dear - I'm now picturing you in awful pain hobbling around clearing up dog vomit.
I hope you were prescribed some powerful pain pills. I tore a ligament while running an agility course with my old jack russell, when Lizzie was a baby - I found her buggy a very handy zimmer frame, but could only manage stairs on my bottom...
Re Barney - I think a dog walker would be fine if she collected him from your house - no wonder he panicked watching you limp off without him, his job is to be by your side.
My poos go gleefully out with our dog walker, when I am not here, and if one of my sons goes to take them while I am here they look at me with a _but you walk us _face, but then go happily enough when they realise I'm not an option.
Take care of yourself and Barnye boy and good luck with the flat.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes Lou you must meet her. One day when we are all able to meet I will get into Brighton and take them all down to the beach.
Please marzi let's not mention the words bottom and stairs in the same sentence it brings tears to my eyes 
Hope your not into much pain Lou and are up and running soon X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL :behindsofa::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes Marzi, hobbling and dog sick isnt the best way to spend his 10 month birthday! 
I didnt get heavy duty painkillers, just a suggestion of ibuprofen and that spray on heat stuff which I've not yet tried. I'm trying to time the gap between the ibuprofen and a glass (or 2) of red wine... I think the wine is just as helpful quite honestly!

Yes, a good idea to get someone (Bundle!) to come and walk him from here.. watching me hobbling away from him up the promenade must have been too distressing for him; it certainly was for me!

Hope your bottom is back to its normal self now Nicki?! Does your daughter work all day? It might be useful to meet her before I move... if I could just pop him up the road to her that'd be very helpful  xx


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes the bottom it getting better , just a duck egg size lump which could take 6 month to go,still no one will ever notice it just matches the other lumps and bumps.
Lucy works 4 days a week and not weekends. Not sure how far from her you live now? X X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I think Lucy lives half way between my current house and new flat (fingers crossed, etc) which is about 5 minutes both ways xx


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok Lou that sound good not too far then, I'm sure she would love to meet barney  X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Will you ask her if she'd be interested to meet me and Barney?  x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes I have text her,waiting for a reply. She's probably getting some zzzzzzz 
I'll let you know when she gets back to me. I'm sure she will,she's dog mad  X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oooo poor you Lou, you weren't having vino alfresco in the park were you! 
Wishing you a speedy recovery.
Whilst you still have your garden, can't you throw a ball down it for Barney to play fetch and get some exercise? 
R&R are the same with us, never had a night away - got a centre parts weekend coming upon& we couldn't get them in 
Our dog walker who we have on occasions is going to have them - (£24 for 24 hours for the two of them!! - amazing!!) I hope they will be ok.
Attachment is nice, a comfort for both, but I know what you mean.
Do you not have a local dog walker that could be recommended whilst your laid up??


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Hope you are feeling better. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Traci. He had a nice run round the park yesterday with his brother and Bundle, which was lovely, and he didnt cry for me which is even better. There are plenty of dog walkers around but I need to get him used to someone else. He likes Bundle (my mate Chrissie) though I suspect it's quite tiring with two youngsters to look after!

And thank you Lexi & Beemer - its slowly on the mend, thankfully


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Hoping for a very speedy recovery! OUCH! Marzi . . . . What is a zimmer frame??


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is a zimmer frame Nanci - http://www.betterlifehealthcare.com...3qpfQ7oKQ92uleSFAIuL2sFpULBip5ODJ4aAmoN8P8HAQ Not quite the right image for me I'm afraid!

However, apart from tonight when Barney finally ate a meal, he's not eaten properly for about 4 days, and not even interested in treats. He seems well but I'm wondering if he is affected by my limping around and inability to walk him very far? He had an hours walk today with his brother, but I cant expect my chum to do that every day for the next month. I am trying to stimulate him at home but still, wonder if his lack of appetite is related?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Actually its one meal in 3 days he's eaten, not 4. Anyone advise please? Thank you


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh poor you! It's a very scary eye-opener when something affects your mobility, once on a walk I got a sharp pain in my ankle that made me shout out and then I couldn't put any weight on at all but what do you do in the middle of nowhere? So I limped on ridiculously for a bit and then as suddenly as it came it just went away again  Anyway I feel very sorry for you with everything going on. In terms of Barney, do you think the vomiting was the start of the appetite loss? And how is his rear end activity?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Marion. That sounds horrid for you too  Not good. How worrying our bodies can be at times.

Barney's rear end seems fine and I don't think his sickness is related. He seems quite happy and is as lively as ever, but he's not eaten his breakfast today (even though it was the same meal he enjoyed last night) and still treats remain on the floor after he's ignored them. I think I need a mobility scooter to attach him to, in order to walk him


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

No advice, but really hope you are up and about soon.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Poor Barney and poor you - both probably worried about the other. I know you've had posts in the past about Barney and food and it seemed like you got a handle on it so this has to be another bit of stress I'm sure is not helpful to your healing. One thing I know that will tire Lexi & Beemer out is a good wrestle with a well pulled apart beef back rib. My two are good about not biting down on bone that is too hard but it takes them a very long time to get through a rib and it's the same level of exhaustion as a good walk in the neighborhood. Since you are home you can supervise. And he gets some food in him. I gave them turkey neck before I figured out they are allergic and the same would be true. It's a lot of problem solving to tear up all that and nothing to worry about with the bones of the turkey neck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Lexi&Beemer - he seems to have his appetite back now, and hopefully it'll last a while! He has always been a bit of a picky eater so it's true, I don't know what might be related to my limping around and his lack of enough good walks. A good meaty bone sounds a good idea - if he'll keep it in the kitchen and not next to me on the couch


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to hear that Barney has bounced back.
I suspect he would want his bone next to you - mine only get them when it is dry enough for them to have them outside


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well yes, that's a bone out of the question then! 😉


----------



## Bundle (Apr 26, 2015)

I've only just seen this!! Barney loves you the most so would much prefer to be with you than anyone  I think I'd use this enforced indoors time to do some training and/or games that require using his brain as this tires Alfie out as much as a good run. I'll take him out with Alfie again and with a toy next time to distract him from humping  xx


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Aah bless you darling, thank you. He's not overly keen on Alfie's puzzle toy - suspect he's not the brightest pup in the litter! - but I agree, he is happiest with me even if it means he's flopping toys into my face or giving me 'that look' which means PLAY WITH ME NOW! 
I'll find some other indoor activities (not humping) that tire him out  xx


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry and hope that you get back on your feet as soon as possible. Getting him used to another person within that time frame may be tricky. Maybe just keep him busy around the house. He could play fetch. Sammy loves to play fetch and especially with the Everlasting fun ball which normally has treats inside it. Call him spoilt but it still keeps him on his feet around the house.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you - I'll check them out. Nothing wrong with being spoilt


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It's a bit of gross training, but Lexi and Beemer keep their bones on a pad and towel I set in a spot in the house. In the beginning each time they moved it I would have to bring it right back to the spot if they moved. Maybe a towel in the kitchen and you can sit in the same room?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

